# Marble...? Anyone like 2 inch ones?



## bne74honda (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey....check this out...found this in Owen Sound diggin with Ace of spades...sure hope the pics show....damn things broken in half!! Oh well...I'll just have to dig till I find the other half!!

BTW...anyone have an idea what this might be worth if it was whole???


----------



## nitedigger (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't think that's a marble.It looks very similar to some aftermarket gearshift knobs that I've seen on a few 1930's cars.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2006)

It could be a shifter knob , but it could also be an M.F.C. Slag or a Large Transitional Marble. Both were made in 2" sizes.


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks more like a transitional slag to me but what do I know.


----------



## towhead (Dec 3, 2006)

If it's a shift knob, it should have some sort of hollow area, unless it didnt break directly in Half....I found one that looked like a large agate marble, but it had an indention....yup, broke in half....[]


----------



## Ace of spades (Dec 3, 2006)

Good morning, that is a marble for sure! But that is all I know. bne74honda I was soaked when I got home. But I sure had a blast, today I am going to cut that tree out of the way.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2006)

Definately worth finding the other half. A large M.F. Christensen like that whole would be atleast a 500 or more dollar marble. A Leighton Transitional that size could triple that. A Leighton has a Melted Pontil.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah but on the other hand a shifter knob or beer tap knob would be a worth nothing in 2 pieces. The chances are a whole lot better that it's the knob and not the marble too. From the MFC's I've seen over the years I'd say it should have more color and pattern if it were a marble. Just my opinion. Here's a pic of a few marbles I've found and then give to my dad who has been collecting them for 30 plus years.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a pic of a local leighton transitional around here somewhere


----------



## Ace of spades (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright I cut the tree out of the way. Dug for awhile but had to quit digging, it was snowin like a bitch, My backback and the bottles I found were gone under 3 inches of fresh snow. No marble. bne74honda the hole you got that in was on the other side/alomst under that tree across from were I was correct. I cut out about 70% of that tree and dug for an hour.

 The weather is supposed to be alright next week, wanna look for that marble half.
 Ace of spades


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey All....1st - there is a hollow area in the middle of this sphere....I wondered about that..[]. Nonetheless, if I could find the other half, I'd glue it and display it with pride!! [] It just looks great!

Ace...I'd love to come up again this week...the only day I could tho', is Friday....after work again....[:'(]....BUT... I can dig anytime! []

Let's pay it by ear for now...

Brian

Here's a pic seein' inside.....


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 4, 2006)

Is that marmalade jar stoneware or pottery. At first glance I thought it was a paper lable by the color of it. Pretty nice find!


----------



## Ace of spades (Dec 4, 2006)

Right on bne74honda just let me know, I am going tommorrow. Zane how do you tell the difference, The marmalade has a stamp on the bottom, but I cant read it. Here is a picture. What do you think?

 Ace of spades


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 5, 2006)

I guess it sounded wrong when I read it after I posted that l;ast thread. I used the terms synonomously. Pottery and stoneware being the same. I think. That is a nice jar though.


----------

